# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Advice on reasonably priced decent compressor

## seriph1

Just tried to start my el-cheapo compressor and it's fried. Hoping to get a new one but have no clue what's good and what's not.  
Any advice greatly appreciated. 
Thanks! 
Steve

----------


## GrahamB45

Hi Steve, 
I have been thinking of getting one for a while now and have had my eye on this:  Ryobi Airwave Air Compressor - 50L, 2.0HP I/N 6210594 | Bunnings Warehouse 
Which I notice has dropped $30 from $179 it was yesterday. 
Cheers 
Graham

----------


## seriph1

Thanks Graham  -  they all look like variations of the same products. Going to Bunnings tomorrow morning  -  think I am going to come home a LOT lighter in the pocket!

----------


## OBBob

Sydney tools have some pretty good deals at the moment,  many with free shipping. Might be worth a google.

----------


## seriph1

Will check them out - Thanks!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Keep in mind that the belt driven compressors are quieter than the direct drive.
2.5 HP compressors will do almost almost anything, a 2.00 may struggle when spray painting though. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## seriph1

Great info. Thanks so much. Research time!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Peerless compressors...end of story. I've a P14 that will outlive my grandchildren. And I don't even have any...

----------


## Ashore

It depends what you need it for and can you justify having a $1000 compressor sitting in the shed to pump up bike tyres twice a year. 
The old adage buy once and get the best has long since gone, buy what you need. 
Blokes like silent may well have the most expensive but is it the right unit for you or them 
Having a Rolls Royce siting in the shed is a great talking point but if you only go to the shops once a week you can do that in a holden ute and get more value for money.
Unless you intend to do a fair bit of spray painting or use a hell of a lot of air tools then you don't need to outlay heaps on a compressor

----------


## Marc

I disagree. If you can't afford a rolls new (yet want one) , buy a rolls second hand. 
I bought a peerless 17 second hand from someone who thought he did not need it anymore. Found it on gumtree. Wasn't that hard.
You can buy compressors for $100 or $200. True, I bought a GMC for $99 some 15 years ago and still works yet is only useful for nail guns and that after changing the pressure switch to a quality one that cost me like the whole compressor. 
To try to find recommendations for cheap tools is unwise. Cheap tools last a lifetime if you hardly ever use them. If you give them a good go, they die. It is that simple, so someone who tells you my bing lee compressor is marvelous I had it for 15 years (like my GMC) is no recommendation, it is actually meaningless,  just a statement that it was used with a light touch occasionally. Sothe case of the tool for decoration purposes is the cheap tool and not the quality tool.
In my opinion of course.

----------


## jatt

My 1st elcheapo ran a nail gun fine, once I cracked it right up.  Broke the pressure switch when it fell over in back of ute. 2nd one wont even make the nailer sneeze, regardless of how much I crank her up.  So its confined to being a glorified duster and low pressure tyre inflator. 
After the dissapointment of cheapie no. 2, got wise and bought something with more guts for the shop.   
Peerless PHP15.  When you get something with more grunt you soon find more stuff to do with it.  Recon the sandblaster is gunna be real handy.   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh depends what you're gonna use it for and how often. 
I have a pretty decent one, got it dirt cheap, brand new, been sitting in someone's shed for a few years never used blah blah. https://sydneytools.com.au/peerless-...air-compressor 
It will push a nailgun and do spraypainting etc, but 99% of its use is pumping tyres, cleaning the shed floor and blowing gunk out of various things.  
I would recommend it to anyone though.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> when you get something with more grunt you soon find more stuff to do with it

  True haha.   :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

I"m looking for a good quality upright. Any ideas? I find the traditional configuration frustratingly unstable to wheel around a work site.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I"m looking for a good quality upright. Any ideas? I find the traditional configuration frustratingly unstable to wheel around a work site.

  
Put a longer axle and/or better wheels on it    :Wink:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Put a longer axle and/or better wheels on it

   And a longer handle, to stop it trying fall backwards when I want to walk actually standing up?  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> And a longer handle, to stop it trying fall backwards when I want to walk actually standing up?

  Maybe you could modify one of these?  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> And a longer handle, to stop it trying fall backwards when I want to walk actually standing up?

  
Yeh haha these things always seem to be made for 4ft contractors    :Rofl:

----------

